# Kearsley Creek - Ortonville



## BenSpencer (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has done any fishing in Kearsley Creek in Ortonville. There is a small park right on Oakwood Rd. with a pavilion and some cook out grills. I saw someone fly fishing it last year, just wanted to know if anyone on here knows some info on that area. Whats a good way to fish a stream like that without fly fishing?


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about that creek, but I've never found a river where spinners didn't produce. Panther Martins are my favorite.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Welcome to the site Ben. 

There is a sticky in the most of the forums about not posting about specific holes and small streams. Usually it isn't a big deal in the Fly Dunkin' forum but this is a new creek/river to me so I will ask that all responses be kept to PM's for arguments sake.


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

It literally was in my backyard, its closed untill i belive the last saturday in april.. dont quote me on that but i know for sure theres no fishing at this time. PM me for anymore info i dont want the world knowing and showing up in the backyard! Its no good really.. wouldnt waiste ur time. Jk theres a couple brownies in there. Im not a flyfisherman either and ive caught my share outta there, usually simple as a hook n worm with some splits. Lived on it and have fished it for like 16-18yrs and me and my dad got 3 mounted on a piece of driftwood, biggest weve got is a 18" then 16, couple 14s. Average youll catch 8". Biggest ive heard of caught in there is like 22, with the flyfishing "midnight mousing" technique.


----------



## BenSpencer (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. And thanks for etiquette lesson, ill be sure to remember that. Happy fishing!


----------

